# Smoked Salmon Heads Pulled Into Brown Rice Spaghetti!!!!



## leah elisheva (Apr 24, 2015)

Happy  Friday you fabulous smokers!

It's been a while, but I did smoke some fantastic salmon heads today! And they were off the charts delicious!

The two heads were rubbed in grapeseed oil first, and then smoked over high heat  for 20 minutes with hickory chips.

I pulled that succulent meat out of the heads and some skin and luscious fat as well, and the succulent combination was tossed with a gluten-free brown rice spaghetti and some green onion and olive oil and red pepper flakes and blue Persian sea salt and some lemon zest I squeezed lemon too!  And some chopped Italian flat leaf parsley added a little something as well!

This was amazing! And I drank some of my delicious Barcelona beer that is also gluten-free, Estrella Damm'a "Daura!" Terrific!

Please have a very happy weekend, and smoke and drink something amazing! Cheers! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 24, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 24, 2015)

image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 24, 2015


----------



## bkleinsmid (Apr 24, 2015)

Morn'n Leah......

My neighbor just scored 4 salmon (I think fresh frozen) and asked if I could smoke part of them. The heads I gave to a buddy of mine whose Chinese wife make the most incredible fish head soup. I cut the collars off to smoke up for the pit masters to sample while the fillets from 2 fish get smoked and the fillets from the other two will get BBQed.

This plan is for Sunday coming up........8 of us.......girls in the kitchen sipping wine and giggling.......making sides and soup. Guys on the deck drinking beer or wine and watching the smoker. Tuff job but someone had to step up.......

Your meal looks outstanding as always. Have a great weekend........

Brad


----------



## sota d (Apr 24, 2015)

Only you could make fish head spaghetti sound and look delicious!  :-)  I'm a big fan of all your wonderful pics and posts! Thanks for yet another one, David.


----------



## kesmc27 (Apr 24, 2015)

Fantastic looking meal!

Your meals are always wonderfully done.

Steve


----------



## tropics (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice job on the Salmon Heads


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you so much Brad, David, Steve, & Tropics too!

The fish head stock or soup you mention (Brad), must just be so out of this world!

And I am flattered and delighted that you ALL have enjoyed my various food doings - simpleton that I am aside - as it is so much fun to share!

These heads weren't fancy by any stretch, but wow were they ever so "baby soft" and fantastic in the pasta!

Happy weekend to all, and happy smoking and drinking and celebrating with fabulous people!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## timberjet (Apr 24, 2015)

I love a meal that looks back at ya. Hahaha.... It really looks wonderful as always leah.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey Leah......

I called Joni and asked for her recipe.......fat chance. She won't even allow me in her kitchen when she is making it. Says the recipe is 4 generations old and she won't give it to me until she hits 70.......she is only 55.

But I did tell her about your idea with the pasta so she said she would add Chinese noodles to her soup this time "in honor of my friend Leah".

Oh happy taste buds........

Brad


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 24, 2015)

That looks real tasty Leah, really like the color on the salmon heads after the smoke....  Great job !   
I'll bet that Daura went great with your meal !  

:kewl:


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 24, 2015)

Brad  that's so fun! I am humbled and  honored and bet the soup comes out wonderfully!

And Timberjet, thank you tons too! Funny, if my dinner plate doesn't look back at me, then I feel cheated!

Happy all!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 24, 2015)

And thanks Justin!!! It was so soft and delicious and TWO Dauras for me went very well!!! Happy Friday to you!!! Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------

